# Gramps startet nicht

## ekoerber

Gramps startet nicht mehr ich kann auch nicht mehr sagen seit wann.

Wenn ich es als user starte kommt keine Meldung in der Konsole starte ich gramps als root in der Konsole

kommt folgende Meldung

```
gConf-Fehler: Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)                       

/usr/share/gramps/GrampsLogger/_ErrorView.py:111: GtkWarning: Theme directory 64x64apps of theme kdeclassic has no size field                       

  self.top.show_all()

787: ERROR: gramps.py: line 215: Gramps failed to start.                                                                                            

Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                  

  File "/usr/share/gramps/gramps.py", line 192, in run                                                                                              

    import gramps_main

  File "//usr/share/gramps/gramps_main.py", line 47, in <module>

    import ViewManager

  File "//usr/share/gramps/ViewManager.py", line 57, in <module>

    from PluginUtils import Plugins, Tool, PluginWindows, \

  File "//usr/share/gramps/PluginUtils/__init__.py", line 31, in <module>

    from _MenuOptions import (NumberOption, BooleanOption, TextOption,

  File "//usr/share/gramps/PluginUtils/_MenuOptions.py", line 30, in <module>

    import gen.utils

  File "//usr/share/gramps/gen/utils/__init__.py", line 21, in <module>

    from dbutils import *

  File "//usr/share/gramps/gen/utils/dbutils.py", line 26, in <module>

    import gen.lib

  File "//usr/share/gramps/gen/lib/__init__.py", line 26, in <module>

    from gen.lib.date import Date, DateError

  File "//usr/share/gramps/gen/lib/date.py", line 56, in <module>

    import Config

  File "//usr/share/gramps/Config/__init__.py", line 43, in <module>

    __upgrade_gconf()

  File "//usr/share/gramps/Config/__init__.py", line 35, in __upgrade_gconf

    import _GrampsGconfKeys as GconfKeys

  File "//usr/share/gramps/Config/_GrampsGconfKeys.py", line 44, in <module>

    client.add_dir("/apps/gramps", gconf.CLIENT_PRELOAD_NONE)

GError: Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
```

Ich kann mit der Meldung nicht sehr viel anfangen.

Beim googeln bin ich immer wider auf dise Fehlerbeschreibung gestossen, aber keine befriedigende Lösung.

Ich glaube auch nicht das es an Gramps liegt sonder an eine GTK Gnome Python Problem.

Kennt jemand das Problem und hat ein Lösungsansatz.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

----------

## uhai

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Benutzt Du KDE oder Gnome? Eventuell ist gconf durch ein update etwas durcheinandergekommen. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich damals bei gconf angesetzt. Was ich allerdngs genau gemacht habe, weiß ich nicht mehr. Hat etwas gedauert bis ich die Google-Trefferliste durchgearbeitet hatte.

uhai

----------

## ekoerber

Ich benutze hauptsächlich KDE habe aber Gnome mit installiert.

Das es an die gconf liegen könnte war auch schon meine Vermutung

Die gconfd ist laut htop gestartet aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müsste im tmp-Verzeichnis irgendwo ein 

Verzeichnis "gconf-user" sein das ist aber nicht vorhanden und dabei ist mir auch noch aufgefallen das "/tmp/.private

für normale user weder lesbar noch schreibbar ist. Unter root zeig er mir dann die benutzer mit den Tempdatein an.

----------

## Josef.95

Aus dem Gentoo Handbuch Abschnitt: Mounten  *Quote:*   

> Wenn Sie /tmp auf eine separate Partition legen möchten, stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die Berechtigungen nach dem mounten ändern: chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp. Dies gilt auch für /var/tmp.

 wurde dies evtl. übersehen/versäumt?

----------

## ekoerber

Vielen dank für die Hlfe

Die rechte im /tmp sind richtig gesetzt nur das Verzeichnis ~/.private ist für normale Benutzer nicht lesbar.

Es steht auf root:user und oktal 711 die unter verzeichnisse der Benutzer Benutzer:user oktal 700 in den 

Benutzerverzeichnissen ist das Sticky Bit gesetzt. Wenn man die Rechte ändert werden sie biem nächsten 

Reboot wieder zurückgesetzt. Wo kann man dieses Verhalten ändern bzw einstellen.

Ich weiß nich ob ich damit mein Problem löse nach wie vor glaube ich das es an der gconf liegt.

Die Fehlermeldung tritt bei einigen Gnomeprogramme  auf die aber danach starten.

Die gconfd-2 ist laut Prozessliste gestartet aber sie funktioniert nicht sie legt weder das besaget Unterverzeichnis an

(in /tmp/.private) noch kann ich die dazugehorenden ior-Datei bzw lock-Datei finden.

Vielen Dank für jede weitere Hilfe.

----------

